# While decluttering our house



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

it dawned on me that the most cluttered place in our home was our fridge! I have such a hard time keeping our fridge organized and while cleaning it yesterday I finally realized it's because I let it get cluttered because I don't want to waste food but the thing is ( at least in our house ) keeping a half empty jar of something I used for a certain recipe and will probably never use again isn't not wasting it... it's just taking up space. And it felt just as good to purge that area as it does the rest of the house! Just my observation  Next week the freezers!!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I know what you mean; am preparing the freezers for the annual half cow and pig.....after hearing my SO, Jim tell me 'there's nothing in the freezer', I went and cleaned out one of them.....lol! yes there is! There's frozen vegs, a few of his processed quick lunch foods, but also meats enough for couple weeks. 
I tossed the half bags of centuries old vegs, the foil wrapped 'somethings' that had been saved for 'leftovers' long ago, transferred the butter on the bottom of the chest freezer to the upright, where I can see it, and today, will cook the frozen turkey I got on sale just before Thanksgiving.
My fridge also gets cluttered for the same reason you noted.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

This is why I downsized to a smaller refrigerator when we were down to one part time kid. When we move this spring we are buying a new frig, and getting a small one again. It's so much harder for leftovers to hide.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I had to tell my daughter with young children that I would keep the children at MY house - I could not deal with their huge stuffed refridgerator !!!!!! I can't find stuff to even fix a decent meal for the kids. They take foster children and each child has no-no's to eat and drink. At least at my house, the choices are few, healthy, and I can find them. That many children, I need to feel like a semblance of control !


----------

